
Should API-restricting licenses qualify as open source? - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/20/6/api-copyright
======
samebreath
This quote nails the overall concern for me. What's the point of OSS if the
API isn't also protected?

> Oracle v. Google-influenced interpretations of existing open source licenses
> would similarly extend familiar open source license conditions to activities
> merely involving APIs. Such reinterpretations would transform these licenses
> into ones that fail to provide software freedom and advance the goals of
> open source ...

